# August Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Paulo,
This is definately going to beat your marlin.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't care..... I was here first

"FIND YOUR OWN SPECK!!"

Ian


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Gees...cant go anywhere these days...damn stink boats :shock: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

But I have RIGHT OF WAY!!!!!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

jeez they've got pretty slack with border security these days havent they?


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

and they think volkswagen drivers like a bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Crikeys, look at that school of tuna on the surface over there!!!

GOTTA...GET....THERE....BEFORE...THIS BLOKE....IN....THE.....STINKBOAT......


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

In a daring move, the kayaker bravely positions himself between the Nisshin Maru and the fleeing Sperm Whale in a bid to ensure the animal's freedom.

No... wait... what's this? He appears to be testing out the new Squidgy Pro 'Krill' pattern!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Should have checked the latest weather forcast more closely ......

....... I'm sure they said there would only be a half metre swell coming off the Pacific today.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

"Master of deception: Mallaccan pirate Flying-fish Wu, cunningly disguised as an idiot Australian fisherman who's drifted into the shipping lanes, patiently waits for his prey to come within striking distance. Against such a ruthless opponent the crew of the Pacific Star didn't stand a chance." 
From "High Seas Marauders - The pirates of Mallacca" (June 2006 edition of _Dubbo Geographic_)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

8) Charterboat 8) 
:shock: What Charterboat :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

come on, bite it, bite it ......
funny i thought i heard something, na i'm in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

not looking forward to the climb back on to the mother ship.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey mate, we're looking for sbd.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the guys told me the spot was half way between the red and green markers, they should be here any minute now.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

C'mon ref.. When I said I'll race my mirage drive against anything else on the water.... I meant ONLY in the KAYAK category!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

"Pacific fleet tests new Stealth drives"
Startled Kayaker states "Honestly I didn't hear it till it was right on top of me"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

If I fish here I should be in with a good chance of breaking my "Greenpeace activist" PB.
Wait till I post that on the forum!


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Bigger Boat, Bigger waves, Hmmmm, Nah I think I'll go first.

Cheers Sam


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Time to get that hearing aid checked again!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

BUGGER


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

- He better not think I'm the tug for him!

- God, I was only fishing for Snapper and look what I pull up - the bloody pacific...

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I've never met a sandmonster before...


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

"It's reassurring to know I have the hire-boat to take my catch back to port"


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

They told me to fish in the Pacific but she is a hard one to wind in.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

surfs up!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

How's the serenity


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

where on the HOF page does this belong & lets see who can beat that


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

HMMMMM now were did that guy in the other kayak get to .


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just a couple more winds .....then ill cut it loose!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

pacifarrrrk


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

"Surprisingly, the base on my MP3 player has a fair bit of grunt".


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

"Bloody stinkers think they own the water, Well he can just go around me coz I'm on a hot bite right hear and I'm not movin for no one"


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Even with my Hobie, I can't make a bow wave that big.


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeh , I heard you toot,
come around idiot,You could get a Semi through there,come around!

Abner
AKA Bob


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

If I can tighten the drag sufficiently, this should be a quick trip home!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

VIVA the REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

From Ado's missus: Not my quote but I thought it appropriate.

It has always been my private conviction that any man who pits his intelligence against a fish and loses has it coming.
John Steinbeck

Looks like its coming pretty damned fast.

Cec


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't you dare take my spot stinkboater! I can run you down with my Hobie!


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

*Balloon From The tanker*
"Its called Yak tipping, we sneak up as close as we can and blow the horn..."


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Fishing in the shipping lane provides many advantages: you get to rub shoulders with international visitors, have the opportunity of experiencing colourful language and if you are really lucky, you may get the chance to go on board a real ship.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Local fishing shop in Port Augusta told me you will see the Kingies jumping off ship bow waves, Sh#t how close do i have to get to see them?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"She's passing on the wrong side, She's passing on the WRONG SIDE!!!!"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

How's the serenity?


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

"Now if i time this right, easy pickings off their longlines and i'll finally have something too brag about on AKFF"

Chop


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm gunna cross the Tasman in a kayakheaps quicker than those other 2 guys if I hook this one!


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Yer...... i think i can easily squeeze in front of him.

josho


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

mmmm imagine the marlin hanging in this boats wake!


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweeeet!!!
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Thanks guys!
Thats awesome!

I wasn't sure how anyone could choose out of that selection... I also liked "How's the serenity"

Did anyone pick up the pun about the "Yak" ?
A Yak is a kinda cow yeah!


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahh, theres gotta be a cobe under this :twisted:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

scleburne said:


> Sweeeet!!!
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks guys!
> ...


Well done sleburne - The Yak pun is pretty cool. nice.


----------

